# Mixed Cichlid tank not doing good



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've just spent a few hours researching internal parasites on the web. I have had my 75 gallon tank setup for about 1.5years. I have a 125 downstairs that once this is treated I plan to start setting up.

I've been fighting what I believe is internal parasites. I did one round of General cure added as per box directions a month ago. I will be first to admit due to a family emergency the tank has been neglected.

Water:
PH 8.2
Ammonia 0.25
Nitrate 80ppm

Filter is a Rena xp3

I have a lot of great fish all with sunken bellys. Just got home and they are a lot worse. My neighbour watched the tank and did a water change (I said do 50% I think he did 20%)two days ago and added another dose of General cure this morning.

What else can I do? I just watched an hour long video on treating the food for those still eating & injecting into the mouth with a pipette.

Should I do this?


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Tried to get a pic of the venustus but it's hard. He is a bigger guy and swimming tail up. Definetly suffering I don't know what to do.

My lfs just keeps saying dose the tank again.


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

The ammonia and nitrate levels concern me there - do you know what your KH and gh are? I'm thinking the tank needs a good substrate cleaning because of the ammonia and nitrate readings after the water changes you've done.

What type and brand of food are you feeding them? Malnutrition can sometimes contribute to the same type of symptoms you're seeing, and even if it is a parasite or infection , it can be contained by a fish on a healthy diet.


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for replying!

I don't know those measurements and the test kit I have only does what I tested plus nitrite. I can get another test tomorrow though.

I feed new life spectrum pellets for cichlids. It's the best food my lfs carries. They seem to have done well on it!


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadiBear said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> I don't know those measurements and the test kit I have only does what I tested plus nitrite. I can get another test tomorrow though.
> 
> I feed new life spectrum pellets for cichlids. It's the best food my lfs carries. They seem to have done well on it!


It's a great food! Ok, that's checked off.

Normally if the gh and kh are low, you'd see pH crashes centered around water changes. It's still possible, but less likely. The gh and kh can be bumped by adding baking soda and Epsom salt to the tank, if they turn out to be low. If that checks out fine, I think the only additional remedy I can think of would be to try an antibacterial treatment in case that is what is going on. It can be really tough with fish since so many of the symptoms are similar, while the causes are radically different.


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks drake!

So do you think that General cure is enough?

The box is two doses 48 hours apart. I removed the filter and carbon from my canister.

Should I try the food soaked with medication? I saw

2tbsp Epson salt
2 cups tank water
1/2 package General cure

On top of this treat the tank in 48 hours.

Then is that it? I want to be sure it's all gone this time!


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Start by doing a 50% water change daily until you get the nitrates under 20, preferably 10. This should reduce the ammonia to almost nothing, too.

Are the fish eating? If so how much and often are you feeding them?


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Ok will do the changed as suggested.

I feed once a day. I would say about 3/4 of them seem to be eating.


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Also should I still do the water change even though I'm in the middle of treatment with General cure?

Or just a huge water change then dose again?


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadiBear said:


> Also should I still do the water change even though I'm in the middle of treatment with General cure?
> 
> Or just a huge water change then dose again?


Water change then dose for the water amount changed. I think once the ammonia and nitrates get under control, their immune systems will kick back in. It's like if you have the flu, then your neighbor's house catches on fire and smoke is everywhere. You can handle either one individually, but together it's just overwhelming.


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you again Drake.

I am going to do the water change now and will follow your instructions going forward.

I really appreciate all the help and info!


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadiBear said:


> Thank you again Drake.
> 
> I am going to do the water change now and will follow your instructions going forward.
> 
> I really appreciate all the help and info!


Glad to be of help! I'm not an expert by any means, but from my experience, water quality is the #1 thing for getting african cichlids healthy. They're tough little dudes and dudettes who will usually succeed when we get the water the way they like it!


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

If some of the fish are not eating after the multiple water changes, you might want to move the non eaters to a quarantine tank and monitor them seperately.

You also may want to feed multiple times a day to see if you can fatten them up a little.


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

I will be focusing on the water quality closely from here out. Getting back to where they need to be!

That's a good tip about feeding more. I have setup a 30 gallon hospital tank in case it's needed and will monitor them to see who is eating and who isn't.

They seem to be swimming around more today!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm sorry to butt in but don't overfeed when there's already a sickness going on in your tank. It increases the need for water changes, gives internal parasites a better place to thrive, and will really just compound the problem. When dealing with illness, I either feed nothing or feed food mixed with metronidazole.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Also, I can assure you that this has absolutely nothing to do with gh or Kh. Your Kh is obviously good considering that you have a ph of 8.2. More than likely they are suffering the effects of extended exposure to high nitrates due to overfeeding and inadequate water changes on the part of your fish sitter. It's usually a bad idea to enlist anyone other than a professional fish maintenance service or an experienced hobbyist to look after your fish. I would dose 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons of epsom salt directly in the main tank, dissolve two packets of general cure and 1 teaspoon of epsom salt in enough garlic guard or tank water to moisten 4 tablespoons of food and feed twice a day. Separate the non eaters in the hospital tank and double the dose of general cure in the tank water. Only use plain epsom salt, no fragrance or other additives


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Also, how long was the tank in someone else's care?


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks Daniel,

It was unfortunetly on and off for about 6 weeks. Mainly he was here. I had a sick family member I had to leave and take care of so didn't have a lot of time & knew nobody local. I tried to pay someone at the lfs but no bites.

I have been soaking the food in the General cure with Epson salt and feeding twice a day.

I'm honestly considering the possibility they not only have parasites but maybe they are just malnourished? The more I speak to this guy the more I shake my head.

I thought he would be responsible but (?)


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah I would definitely consider malnourishment and inadequate water changes to be a factor over that long of a period of time. I'm sorry about your family emergency and then having to deal with the fish being sick afterward.


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry to keep this going.

After 3 50% water changes (once a day for three days) my nitrate is still super high - looks to be 80 today.

I tested tap water and it's 0ppm

I've vacuumed the gravel and moved everything around the one time.

Is this normal that it's so hard to get the levels down?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...this is not hard as long as it is working. Keep going with daily water changes. Next time your nitrates should be 40 and then 20 and then 10 which is a good place to be.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

How long has it been since the filter was cleaned?


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Getting ready for another 50% change!

Filter was just changed about a month ago!

I bought new filter pads to put in again after treatment because I wasn't sure if parasites could live in the filter? Just wanted to be safe. I will change them tonight as well. I have other bio balls and coral stuff in there to keep ph.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you change the filter pads, you lose all your beneficial bacteria. Rinse in tank water only.


----------



## MadiBear (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh! I thought that's what the bio balls and crushed coral were for! I alternate switching the 20ppm and 30ppm filter pads but I do rinse then usually every two months.

That's good to know!

Still at 80ppm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Except for the fine filter pad...my medium and coarse sponges are 10 years old and counting now. Rinse only.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

On July 27 your test result was 80ppm. Today it is 80ppm. Have you been doing 50% changes every day?

If it is 80 today and you change 50% tomorrow, it should then be 40ppm. If this is not happening...look for pockets of debris.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah there has got to be some dead fish or serious detritus somewhere in that tank.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

following...


----------

